# Who can pass this up?



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Well. I can.
One heck of a deal...
But I just do not need it...
http://www.ehobbies.com/ItemDetail.do?&hdnASINNO=B0000CGB64&hdnCategory=Marketplace&hdnTabSelection=Slot%20Cars

Someone should be able to use this...
Scott


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

dangit, DON'T show me this stuff....

cuz when I order it, the box is too big to hide when it shows up on the doorstep and i get in trouble...



seriously though, what a great way to get started on Tomy track...

--rick


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Not a bad price if you're just getting started. Especially if you're not into those style of cars. :devil: rr


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

That's a good deal. I may have to get a couple of those. Then I'd auction the cars on e-bay, and end up with a nice bit of Tomy track for under $20.


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

Does anyone know what their shipping charges are like?


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

We just ordered two sets and the shipping charges to here in NC were $26.



Bob Weichbrodt
A and H Hobbies
Clemmons, NC


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

I order mine today, shipping $14.12 to Indiana Tim


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Are these St. Patrick's Day sales supposed to keep us out of the pubs? Pretty good deal even for just the cars. Dlw, you can have the track, I'll take the cars!
Jim


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*So ship it to MY house...*



ParkRNDL said:


> dangit, DON'T show me this stuff....
> 
> cuz when I order it, the box is too big to hide when it shows up on the doorstep and i get in trouble...
> 
> ...


Go ahead --rick..
Ship it to my house.
I will take good care of it for you... :jest: 

Scott


----------



## slotcarfan (Sep 1, 2004)

*Thanks a bunch!!!!*

Hello,
I havent been on this site much, but I was going through it the other day and saw the posting from Scott for the afx international set. I just wanted to post a reply of Thank you for sharing that information, I had to buy a couple of sets. Again, I appreciate the information.

Craig


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Don't you hate it when your TM strarts a sentance and trails off as she walks away, leaving you* to fill in the blank? You are just suposed to know what the rest is. (and you had better get it right!)

I bring this up because I heard one the other day. She was reading over my shoulder as I was reading this thread. She said "If you bring one more stick of slot car track into this house...." . Now, I can fill in the blank, I heard the menace in her voice and I felt the chill that zipped up my spine. I did not need to hear the rest of the sentance to know it would mean trouble. I am just happy as heck that she has never said anything like that about collecting slot cars. I just wish there was a way to convince her that my tyco track was worn out and needing replacement. She knows it can be cleaned. My TM has cleaned miles of it herself! 

Any sugjestions would be welcomed.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

joez870 said:


> Don't you hate it when your TM strarts a sentance and trails off as she walks away, leaving you* to fill in the blank? You are just suposed to know what the rest is. (and you had better get it right!)
> 
> I bring this up because I heard one the other day. She was reading over my shoulder as I was reading this thread. She said "If you bring one more stick of slot car track into this house...." . Now, I can fill in the blank, I heard the menace in her voice and I felt the chill that zipped up my spine. I did not need to hear the rest of the sentance to know it would mean trouble. I am just happy as heck that she has never said anything like that about collecting slot cars. I just wish there was a way to convince her that my tyco track was worn out and needing replacement. She knows it can be cleaned. My TM has cleaned miles of it herself!
> 
> Any sugjestions would be welcomed.


LEAVE THE TRACK MANAGER, BUY MORE TRACKS. (SHE THINKS YOUR GAY ANYWAYS, JUST LIKE THE OTHER TRACK MANAGERS THINK OF US) LOL


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

If you have kids, then you can tell her that you want to make a small layout for the kids to play with when their friends come over. Then show her the Tuckaway track plan.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I have a question for you guys. I keep hearing that if you sell the cars that come with the international set you get the track for almost nothing. I am trying to talk my wife into letting me get that track. Are the cars worth that much by them selves?


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*and then...*



41-willys said:


> . Are the cars worth that much by them selves?


Only if you can find someone to buy them...
I did this years ago when E-Toys went out...
Took the cars to a slotcar race I went to and sold them for $15 each..
And had people asking me if I had more...
Scott


----------



## oldraceral (Dec 1, 2005)

I was going to sell mine on epay after I got my set, but they don't really do that well. There seems to be a lot of other people with the same idea. I just left mine in the bags and put them away for later use.


----------



## Nightshade (Jan 15, 2006)

You could put them on e-bay with a reserve of $15 - $20 and if they don't sell you can tell the Mrs. that you tried.......  

Of course, you go ahead and try that first. Then let me know how it turns out....


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Thanks guys. I just may keep them.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I was able to sell two of the four for $25. each and the other two for $20. each and I paid the full retail back then of $129.00 shipped. So that was a good deal, thought I'd pick up a couple sets just incase I needed something. To late now.  rr


----------

